# Vienna Open 2016 (Austrian competition)



## Jakube (Jun 30, 2016)

The Austrian Open is barley over, and the next Austrian competition is already planned.

I want to invite all cuber in or nearby the Austrian area to the *Vienna Open 2016*.

The competition will take place on the *1st and 2nd of October in Vienna*. This time it will feature each three rounds of 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4, each two rounds of 5x5x5, megaminx, pyraminx, skewb, square-1, pyraminx, and each one round of one-handed, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.

We're looking forward to meeting a lot of old friends and also to meet many new cubers.

For more infos and registration, visit: https://cubecomp.de/vo16/en


----------

